# David Lee has 'great visit' with Timberwolves



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) -- Unlike Rudy Gay, free-agent forward David Lee kept his word and visited the Minnesota Timberwolves on Saturday. His agent says it was worth the trip.
> 
> Mark Bartelstein said his client "had a great visit" and was "really impressed" by the pitch put on by team president David Kahn, coach Kurt Rambis and the rest of the Timberwolves.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/07/03/wolves.lee.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lee and Love seem like they would be redundant, but whatever. On the other hand, SOMEONE IS SIGNING WITH THE WOLVES?!?!?!!?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> Lee and Love seem like they would be redundant, but whatever. On the other hand, SOMEONE IS SIGNING WITH THE WOLVES?!?!?!!?


They've already signed two players, one from Europe. 

Don't be completely shocked if this happens. They could also do a sign and trade sending Love, Brewer, and maybe Sessions since the Knicks cleared most of their players.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

jokeaward said:


> They've already signed two players, one from Europe.
> 
> Don't be completely shocked if this happens. They could also do a sign and trade sending Love, Brewer, and maybe Sessions since the Knicks cleared most of their players.


Sorry, I should rephrase that "SOMEONE RELEVENT IS SIGNING WITH THE WOLVES?!?!?!?!" happy?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

> Following a productive meeting with David Lee, the Timberwolves are working to make a deal to bring aboard the free agent.
> 
> "They've got some ability to make some moves quickly so they'd have the ability to sign David," Lee's agent Mark Bartelstein said. "They have a lot of interest. Yes, I've been talking to David [Kahn] quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Not sure why the Wolves have so much interest in Lee. Sure he's a good player(though a bit overrated as of right now IMO) but he and Love are very similar and since it seems that Jefferson is the one that will be shipped out(which is odd considering Love was the one that didn't get PT this year) a front court of Love and Lee is perplexing. Both are very VERY good rebounders and would be a menace in that regard. And both are very good passing big men. But neither is a defensive minded player. And they don't really compliment each other all that well. Odd. But then again it's the T'Wolves.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I do like the T'Wolves but I'm pretty shocked that Lee is seriously considering going there. Glad to hear it though, hope it happens.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Who's in charge? Every move Minnesota has made since KG leaves me confused


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

ATLien said:


> Who's in charge? Every move Minnesota has made since KG leaves me confused


David Kahn, former GM/exec with Bird in Indiana. The JO, Rose era.


----------

